
Java on iPhone,Android,Win,RIM and Desktop - fishyfishy
http://www.codenameone.com/
======
chii
It's a bit confusing - from looking at the tutorial videos in the docs, it
seems you have to purchase the server in order to actually make the real build
for a device, but the site doesn't really clearly state this.

I'd stick with robovm for cross platform capabilities, or, use Haxe.

~~~
fishyfishy
That's not true, you can build apps for free. Codename One has a build server
on the cloud, which simplifies the whole build env for the developer.(you can
use a Win machine to develop for iPhone). The uses of this build machine has
free account and paid accounts.

~~~
zura
Please consider adding a support of building locally, without your servers.
E.g. when you're already on mac, with iOS SDK and Android SDK set up, you
shouldn't need to use some online services.

~~~
invalidname
Actually you can purchase servers to run within the organization e.g. for
banks and other orgs that can't use the cloud:
[http://www.codenameone.com/corporate-
server.html](http://www.codenameone.com/corporate-server.html)

The architecture is pretty hairy so making this into a local install is just
not practical.

------
programminggeek
Well, you can already build apps for Mac just using the standard JVM and iOS
using [http://www.robovm.com/](http://www.robovm.com/), so I'm not sure what
Codename One brings to the table that you couldn't already do?

~~~
fishyfishy
Codename One has one Java API to access all device capabilities such
as:camera, gps, file system, maps and more... and it has one Java API for
lightweight GUI, which allows great portability between supported platforms.
robovm is good but mostly relevant for games with libgdx.

~~~
programminggeek
Oh so it's like Xamarin but for Java?

~~~
fishyfishy
similar, only better. In Codename One you end up with 1 java project to
maintain for all supported platforms, in xamarin you end up with 2 project to
maintain in c# (1 for each platform: iOS, Android)

~~~
deskamess
Are you limited to a particular version of the jdk or can we use 7+?

Re xamarin... anything they do well that you do not (yet)?

~~~
fishyfishy
It's a Java 5 subset, but we have plans for Java 8. Re xamarin - it's a good
product targeted for c# devs

------
bmoresbest55
So what is the difference between Codename One and libGDX? Gaming focus?

~~~
fishyfishy
well, yes this is one of the major differences

------
zura
I wander how does it compare with Qt.

~~~
invalidname
Actually not that far from it. Although its in Java so its higher level
abstraction and its more WORA oriented in the Java style. More like Swing.

